# Golf R32 engine bay cleaned



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

as per title, weather was good so got out there and clenaed the R and the missus car. Popped the hood as i normally do just to check and realised it was alittle dirty but not too bad.

came out quite well. I think i'll spend a bit more time on it in the spring


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A beautiful motor buddy engine bay looks mint :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks all, really happy with how it turned out. Will spend a bit more time on it in spring.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning mate, can I eat my dinner off it now?


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Really Nice to see all that Forge under there & that Number Plate is Wicked!


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

rdoyle21 said:


> Really Nice to see all that Forge under there & that Number Plate is Wicked!


thankyou, 
Forge make quality products dont they.


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

nice...


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking good Rob. 

Looking good.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely. God I want an .:R


----------



## DaDangerMan (Jan 3, 2014)

looks great, lovely motor  just needs turbo now


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning motor, sporting my favorite colour for the r32


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> Looking good Rob.
> 
> Looking good.


thanks mate, hope you are well.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

DaDangerMan said:


> looks great, lovely motor  just needs turbo now


tuboing the the R isnt cheap, i think in the region of 10K!!! so wont i've got a mate that has and its a very capable car, (th eonly trouble is its a markIV lol)


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

breezeblue said:


> Stunning motor, sporting my favorite colour for the r32


thankyou, yeah wanted the Blue but missus said this was alittle more understated. I like how it blends into the traffic and only really catches the eye of someone into cars. My neighbours still think its 1.4 golf lol!!!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks fab :thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lovely job mate from a fellow R32 owner :thumb:


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Clean engine bay is a great think, once done easy to keep on top of, great work


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Gives me something to aspire to, nicely done :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nice,they sound amazing


----------



## BSpencer (Jan 2, 2014)

Very tidy! +1 waiting for spring!

What products did you use on this? De-greaser/APC > brush > rinse off?


----------

